# Mp cabergoline



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2012)

Should I go liquid or pill?

I am leaning on liquid!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

OMG their caber caps... I use them like viagra.  Love that shit.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> OMG their caber caps... I use them like viagra.  Love that shit.



They have it in liquid also 60ml vials


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

The caps are .5mg so I'm not sure why you'd go liquid. Just more hassle IMO.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

Just get some though ya cranky mother fucker.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> The caps are .5mg so I'm not sure why you'd go liquid. Just more hassle IMO.



Shit I had the dosage wrong was thinking .5mg week but it's .5mg 2x week lol.


----------



## Azog (Oct 27, 2012)

Also, I remember reading somewhere that caber is quite unstable in liquid.


----------



## Rip (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you take it, even when you're not doing Tren or Deca? Does it really help with libido? I'm gonna try it. 



PillarofBalance said:


> OMG their caber caps... I use them like viagra.  Love that shit.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 27, 2012)

Just go caps bro...


----------



## theminister (Oct 27, 2012)

I always go with caps first


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Shit I had the dosage wrong was thinking .5mg week but it's .5mg 2x week lol.



This is precisely how I roll. Good experience for me. No prolactin sides and I can go all night with Missus Savage


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 27, 2012)

Interesting!  This may call for some additional clinical research over the next few weeks.  

http://www.cabergoline.org/


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 27, 2012)

I have some MP caber on hand now, looking forward to this. BTW I wish they would vary the color of their caps from product to product. I have four or five different items and all the caps are hot pink. lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2012)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I have some MP caber on hand now, looking forward to this. BTW I wish they would vary the color of their caps from product to product. I have four or five different items and all the caps are hot pink. lol



It would be helpful, LOL!!


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 27, 2012)

Ive also read the liquid form is "unstable" and tastes bad.  Caps are the way to go.  Perfectly dosed too.


----------



## Azog (Oct 27, 2012)

It's good stuff. I started taking it recently even tho I'm off cycle. I have a permanent hard on for like 3 hours after I take it.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 27, 2012)

Caps are dosed .5mg so two a week is a cake walk. I love Caber and it works as advertised. Not only does it inhibit prolactin secretion  but it is also a dopamine agonist and when mixed with some mast or proviron you are porno star material! Damn I love that Caber! lol

Just run the caps SFG. You won't regret it.

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 27, 2012)

Caps - Im using MP Caber caps now - Monday and Thursday. That and the test keep me chasing the missus all day.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm running MP's caber caps also....they do the job for certain.


----------

